# Worlds Biggest Puppy Party 19th September - Brighton, Puppy farm awareness day



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Worlds Biggest Puppy Party 19th September - Brighton, Puppy farm awareness day - supporting Hope, Pro Dogs Direct and Sussex

Hi - just in case anyone is interested the Worlds Biggest Puppy Party is being held on 19th September in Brighton to raise awareness of puppy farms and raise money for Hope, Pro Dogs Direct and Sussex Pet rescue. All info in link below....

The Worldâs Biggest Puppy Party with ThePet.net


----------

